# Erstes und letztes Thema zur KAUFBERATUNG -> Fragen bitte hier!



## RISE (26. Mai 2012)

Da es mich ehrlich gesagt ankotzt, dass hier seit Jahren nur noch nach Low Budget RÃ¤der gefragt wird und jegliche, auch nur halbwegs interessante Diskussion im Forum lÃ¤ngst der Vergangenheit angehÃ¶rt, gibt es jetzt dieses Thema. 

Du willst ein Rad, bist aber bezÃ¼glich Ausstattung, ObrrohrlÃ¤nge oder anderen spezifischen Dingen unsicher? Dann frag hier nach. Nutze vorher bitte die anderen angepinnten Themen. Diese kÃ¶nnten nÃ¼tzlich sein. Mach dich ebenso mit den Funktionen des Forums vertraut. Die Frage, welches neue Rad bis 250â¬ gut oder auch nicht gut ist, wurde hunderte Male in den letzten Jahren beantwortet. 

Aus diesem Grund werden jegliche neue Themen zu Komplett- und/oder EinsteigerrÃ¤dern kommentarlos gelÃ¶scht. Ich werde mich zudem mit den Administratoren darÃ¼ber abstimmen, wie mit Leuten verfahren wird, die ohne jegliches Interesse nur das Forum fÃ¼r sich suchen lassen wollen.


----------



## Bremen1971 (27. Mai 2012)

Stay cool...

Es gibt überall Forennutzer, die wenig Ahnung oder auch wenig Geld haben - die Fragen natürlich auch nach Low-Budget-Rädern - who cares - es ist doch niemand dazu verpflichtet darauf zu antworten. 
Und da viele mit Einsteigerrädern mehr drauf haben als mit teuren sollte man diese Leute doch untereinander fachsimpeln lassen - mich stört es nicht. Wir haben mit einem real,- Rad angefangen, sind dann in den 400 Euro-Bereich aufgestiegen und denken mittlerweile über einen Selbstaufbau nach... Jedem das seine!

Und auch in das Forum als solches muss man erst einmal hineinfinden. 

Du bist seit acht Jahren dabei und hast alles voll drauf - gut so - aber gerade dann sollte man doch über den Dingen stehen und sich einen grinsen. Und auch in der 250 Euro-Klasse streben jedes Jahr neue Bikes auf den Markt. Vielleicht auch nur alte Räder mit neuen Decals - aber welcher Einsteiger weiß das schon...?

Wir sollten doch gerade bei den Einsteigern froh um jeden spätpubertären Jugendlichen sein, der "unseren" Sport für sich entdeckt, anstatt zu kiffen und unsere Autos zu zerkratzen...

Um es mit den Worten der Szene zu sagen: 

F*CK IT - GO & RIDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (27. Mai 2012)

Ansich hast du recht. Aber als ich hier angefangen habe zu moderieren, gab es Themen abseits von Kaufberatungen. Generell stÃ¶rt mich das auch nicht, wenn auch mal nach einem Rad gefragt wird und dann geholfen werden kann.
Das Probelm sind diejenigen, die sich vorher im Prinzip schon auf ein Rad festgelegt haben, sich hier anmelden, ein Thema aufmachen ohne nur einmal vorher zu gucken und wenn man dann von RÃ¤dern abrÃ¤t, geht die Diskussion los. Da kann man sich das Thema auch gleich sparen und sich das Rad einfach kaufen. Das sind Leute, die hier - wie wir alle - mit Null Ahnung herkommen und - meistens im Gegensatz zu uns auch gar nicht vorhaben, sich irgendein Knowhow anzueignen. Das zeigt z.B. schon die Haltung gegenÃ¼ber dem Bikemarkt: da kÃ¶nnte man fÃ¼r weniger ein Rad bekommen, das fÃ¼r den Preis eigentlich schon viel zu gÃ¼nstig ist, aber nee, da kÃ¶nnte ein Kratzer drin sein und deswegen gibt man lieber 100â¬ mehr aus und kauft totalen Schrott, von dem hier jeder abrÃ¤t. 

Nee, sorry, das gibts in Zukunft erstmal nicht mehr, bzw. wenn dann gerne hier, dann ist es wenigstens gebÃ¼ndelt.


----------



## potsdamradler (27. Mai 2012)

> Und auch in das Forum als solches muss man erst einmal hineinfinden.


Seiten wie Sproki bespielsweise kann man doch verlinken. Vielleicht gibt es das hier auch? 
Würde manche Frage schon im Vorfeld beantworten... Es wird ja sehr viel geboten im Forum, man muss halt suchen und dazu hat nicht jeder Lust. Also wird ein Fred aufgemacht; irgendein Dussel antwortet.. und der nächste weiß auch was 

Greetz und Danke für die Arbeit @Modi's


----------



## Stirni (27. Mai 2012)

Guter Thread!


----------



## Withoutaface (28. Mai 2012)

Hey, ihr!

Ich bin schon nen paar Jahre am Biken, aber bisher immer nur mit nem  MTB. Bin letzer Zeit aber öfter mal mit nem BMX von nem Kollegen  gefahren, und habe gemerkt, dass es gut bockt.
 Daher wollte ich euch fragen, ob ich/ wie ich mir am besten nen bike kaufe oder selbst eins zusammen- stelle.
 Zu mir: Ich bin 180cm und wieg 80kg.
 Preislich kann ich so um die 1000 ausgeben.

 Grüße

*duck*


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2012)

Bei 1000â¬ wÃ¤re ein Selbstaufbau (mit Abstrichen) denkbar, wobei es auch ein paar teure und gute KomplettrÃ¤der gibt, z.B. das WTP Envy.


----------



## Withoutaface (28. Mai 2012)

Hey, danke schonmal!
Was ich vergessen hab: Ich will Street fahrn.
Hmm... den Zusammenbau von den Komponenten würde ich denke ich hinbekommen.
Was könnte man sich denn für 1000 +/- 200 Euro zusammenstellen?

Stay tuned

Edit: Das WeThePeople Envy macht aber schon nen guten Eindruck!


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2012)

Der Zusammenbau sollte mit etwas technischem Wissen und dem richtigen Werkzeug sicherlich machbar sein. Wegen eines Aufbaus muss ich die Tage mal in Ruhe gucken. Falls alles neu sein soll, kann es je nach Vorlieben auch mit dem Budget eng werden, aber hier und da sollte man auch mal ein Schnäppchen machen können. United z.B. bietet ein Part Kit an, das die meisten kleineren Teile umfasst und man nur noch wesentliche Sachen wie Rahmen und Gabel braucht. 
Das WTP Envy macht auch wirklich was her. Ein guter Freund hat das 2011er und bisher lediglich die Verschleißteile und den Rahmen (wollte nur einen anderen) getauscht. Die Anbauteile sind entweder von Salt + oder Eclat und stecken einiges weg. Ein anderer bei uns hat das auch und grindet praktisch mehr als er überhaupt rollt. Ist definitiv streettauglich außer das im Lieferumfang meines Wissens die Pegs fehlen. Im höheren Preisbereich lohnt sich auch ein Blick zu Sunday und Fit.


----------



## Withoutaface (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, wenns etwas mehr kostet, ist es auch nicht so tragisch.. Ich kaufe mir eh lieber eine Sache, die dann etwas länger hält.
Wäre ganz cool, wenn du wegen nem Aufbau mal schaust, is auch nicht so tragisch wenns etwas dauert, da ichs ja nicht unbedingt sofort brauche .

Wegen den Kompletträdern: Da schau ich mich auch noch mal etwas um und lese mich insgesamt etwas mehr in die Materie ein 

Bd


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2012)

Dann kann nicht mehr viel schief gehen! Das Sunday Forecaster Komplettrad ist auch sehr gut, hat größtenteils Odyssey und Sunday Teile dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Withoutaface (29. Mai 2012)

Gut.
Hat jemand aus dem Forum vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit den zwei Bikes gemacht?; Welches ist eurer Meinung nach besser?
Oder doch lieber eine komplett Zusammenstellung (wobei ich da kein Plan hab, welche Komponenten am besten mit einander hamonieren)

Grüße


----------



## Nils-stay-Bmxig (8. Juni 2012)

Hey zusammen 
Bin Anfänger hab aber freunde die ein bmx haben und wo ich schonma mit fahren durfte ( WTP crysis,reason) bin auf der suche nach einem bmx von 300 bis 400 ich möchte mit dem bike springen und streeten hat einer da ne empfehlung?

Danke schonmla vorher


----------



## flecky (13. Juni 2012)

Hey lieber radler
hab mal bisschen die suchfunktion genutzt und mich informiert, nun wollte ich meine entscheidung nochmal abischern durch eure meinungen.

Bei mir steht ein Stereo flash von 2011 in den startlöchern, muss nurnoch zuschlagen.
Es würde zwischen 350 und 400 kosten. da wollte ich fragen was ihr so über das flash von 2011 wisst. Videos, tests, reviews findet man im netz recht wenig zu diesem rad.

ich bedanke mich schonmal bei euch und hoffe es steht nich schon i.wo in nem ungelesenen thread drinnen  

mfg flecky


----------



## RISE (14. Juni 2012)

Hab es mal verschoben.


----------



## deadpixel (15. Juni 2012)

flecky schrieb:


> Bei mir steht ein Stereo flash von 2011 in den startlöchern, muss nurnoch zuschlagen.
> Es würde zwischen 350 und 400 kosten. da wollte ich fragen was ihr so über das flash von 2011 wisst. Videos, tests, reviews findet man im netz recht wenig zu diesem rad.



Denke bei dem Preis kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Wenn keine Risse, Beulen oder ähnliches vorhanden sind -> ZUGREIFEN .

Das Flash hat an den zentralen Teilen (Rahmen, Gabel, Lenker, Kurbel) CrMo und die Lager sind alle gedichtet. Wenn man den Herstellerangaben glauben darf, wiegt das Flash dabei auch noch unter 10 kg (stripped, also ohne Pegs, Bremsen). Einige User kommen auf andere Gewichte, aber wenn du unbedingt eine 9 vor dem Komma haben willst, könntest du immer noch die Reifen tauschen. Stereo ist ja eine recht etablierte Freestyle-BMX Marke, so dass auch der Wiederverkaufswert entsprechend seine dürfte.

Viel Spass und gute Fahrt.


----------



## flecky (15. Juni 2012)

Ok danke )
was gibts denn noch für teile außer die genannten  ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waterfall (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gedacht nun doch von meinem Dirtrad auf BMX umzusteigen, da ich hauptsächlich in Skateparks und Street unterwegs bin. Ich denke da bietet sich ein BMX doch eher an. Des weiteren ist es ja insgesamt etwas unkomplizierter und günstiger (das First Love macht nur Ärger...), und allgemein in der Wartung leichter. Wenn ich mein jetziges Rad verkaufe und in den Ferien noch eine Woche jobben gehe, denke ich das ich gut 600  (+/-50) zusammen kriegen würde. Ich bin 1,80m groß und wiege ca. 70kg. Bringe vom früheren Fahren auch schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit, blutiger Anfänger bin ich also nicht mehr wirklich. 
Ich bin vor kurzem erst das BMX eines Kumpels gefahren (chromfarbenes Radiobike, im ähnlichen Preisbereich) und war wirklich sehr angetan!
Hatte mich nun auch schonmal umgesehen, und preislich interessant fand ich bis her vor allem das Verde Spectrum (http://bikers-base.de/shop/bmx/bmx-komplettraeder/verde-spectrum-2012-komplettrad ) und als preisliche Obergrenze das WTP Trust. Das wären jetzt so die Räder die mich bisher am meisten angesprochen haben, muss aber sagen, das meine Erfahrung im BMX Bereich doch nur recht beschränkt ist. 
Habt ihr von daher vielleicht noch weitere mögliche Räder die in Frage kommen würden? Sind die beiden von mir genannten (im Verhältnis zum Preis) gut? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.


----------



## 00helga (22. Juni 2012)

Aaaalso, ich überlege mir n neuen Rahmen zuzulegen.
Da ich grundsätzlich eigentlich eher Downhill fahre, überlege ich ob ein langer Rahmen vielleicht besser wäre. Vor allem, weil ich mich mehr auf Dirts als auf Street konzentrieren will, aber kein 24 Zoll Rad haben will (also auch keinen flachen sondern höheren Rahmen). Es gibt ja von S&M das Dirtbike, was schon ziemlich meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen könnte... 
Hat jemand dazu Alternativen?


----------



## RISE (22. Juni 2012)

Ein lÃ¤ngerer Rahmen wÃ¼rde auf jeden Fall Sinn machen. Der S&M Dirtbike ist dem Einsatzgebiet angemessen. Alternativ gÃ¤be es von Fit den Inman und Brian Foster Rahmen, wobei bei Fit und S&M (und FBM, z.B. der Steadfast Rahmen) hohe Kosten einzuplanen sind (500-599â¬).
GÃ¼nstigere Alternativen wÃ¤ren der Deluxe Tech oder der Mutiny Lucky Strike. Letzterer hÃ¤tte ab einer OberrohrlÃ¤nge von 21,25" auch einen lÃ¤ngeren Hinterbau (14,25").


----------



## 00helga (25. Juni 2012)

Cool, danke!
Ich glaube ich hab mich entschieden: wird der Mutiny Lucky Strike Plus n schicken neuen Lenker, den BSD Highlander...


----------



## keverr (26. Juni 2012)




----------



## RISE (26. Juni 2012)

Suche eine Sattelstütze für Railsättel. Alu, schwarz, 10-15cm lang und günstig.


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Juli 2012)

zur Not bekommt man die Dinger auch in 25,4 MTB Stützen rein. Fit I-Beam bei 360° kostet nur 25 Euro. Salt Fame Seatpost bei Parano kostet nur 14,90 Euro. 

schon gefunden?


----------



## RISE (3. Juli 2012)

Oha, da hab ich glatt ins falsche Thema gepostet... Die Angebote kenn ich beide, denke mal es wird die Salt, denn die Fit ist recht kurz.


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Juli 2012)

Komisch, dass niemand mehr so etwas gebraucht anbietet. Und wie teuer der Quatsch geworden ist...

Achso beim Großhändler Hartje ist gerade ne KHE Pirsmatic Sattelstütze zu haben in 180mm Länge und für 22 Euro (UVP)

Du wolltest ja gerade deinen lokalen Händler unterstützen, also marsch mit kaputtem Schlauch zu ihm und bestell die Stütze!


----------



## cubeulTi (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

  ich möchte mir gerne wieder ein BMX kaufen. Bin schon vor 10 - 12 Jahren ein paar Mal  gefahren und kenne mich nicht mehr aus.
 Ich suche ein BMX bis max. 450  Euro. Ich habe mich auch schon ein wenig eingelesen und auch schon ein  paar Bikes im Internet angeguckt. Leider gibst hier in der nähe keinen  BMX Laden . Es sollte schon recht Robust sein, weil ich sehr  gerne Springe 

 Was haltet ihr von den folgenden Bikes ?
http://www.alliance-bmx.de/product_...=2377&osCsid=794b40d6cf600f02a080721c2192c745
http://www.alliance-bmx.de/product_...=2379&osCsid=794b40d6cf600f02a080721c2192c745
http://www.alliance-bmx.de/product_...=2466&osCsid=794b40d6cf600f02a080721c2192c745
http://www.alliance-bmx.de/index.ph...id=40&osCsid=794b40d6cf600f02a080721c2192c745
http://www.kunstform.org/de/wethepeople-justice-2012-bmx-rad-p-2593

Welches Bike würdet ihr empfehlen ?
 Was hat es mit dem "Rotor" aufsich ? (Könnte das mal kurz jemand erklären?) Ich würde hauptsächlich  Street fahren, weil es hier einfach nichts für Biker oder Skater gibt 
 Bin übrigens 183 cm groß, falls das noch eine Rolle spielt 

 Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe.

(Ich hoffe das war der richtige Thread hier für)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaitschy (2. Juli 2013)

Will mir ein günstiges BMX zulegen. Soll nur als bisschen bei uns am Skatepark gefahrn werden, Freeride bzw MTB soll Hauptbeschöäftigung bleiben. Soll wie erwähnt hauptsächlich street und park sein, vielleicht auch mal pumptrack...

 hab mir jetzt welche rausgesucht wobei ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne und eher aufs gewicht geachtet habe:

 1. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=72473

 2. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=72472

 3. http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php...233&sort_var=a

 4. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=86077

 über Meinungen, weitere Vorschläge usw bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## _Ronin_ (30. September 2013)

Möchte mal ein bisschen in die Kategorie BMX reinschauen, und ein Angebot für ein 2010 Norco Nail bekommen...

D.h 2010 Norco Nail ink. zusätzlichem Paar Reifen und Versand für 200 Euro!

Denkt ihr das ist ein gutes BMX? Preis auch in Ordnung?
Wie gesagt bin noch nie BMX gefahren, und möchte meine ersten Erfahrungen machen, komme vom MTB & Downhill...


----------



## Kaitschy (30. September 2013)

Find ich zu teuer, schau lieber mal nach wethepeople.
Für 200 hab ich von denen bei ebaykleinanzeigen schon n full-chromo gesehen.


----------



## _Ronin_ (30. September 2013)

Hab leider kein WTP für 200 Euro gefunden und neu Kosten die 350 Euro + in der Schweiz...

Hat das Norco Nail denn nicht so gute Komponenten oder ist der Rahmen nicht gut? Wieso sollte ein WTP besser als das Norco sein?

Wie gesagt kenne mich nicht aus...


----------



## Kaitschy (30. September 2013)

Die Kompletträder von WTP sind tendenziell am besten ausgestattet.
Mit dem Norco wirste am Anfang noch gut zurecht kommen.
Ich mag nun mal eben mehr WTP und full chromo sowieso

Für 200  wirst du früher oder später eh in ein neues rad investieren falls dir der Sport gefällt  Kauf's und werd glücklich.

Ride on.


----------



## niterider-kathy (5. Dezember 2013)

Servus Jungs Servus Mädels bin neu hier,

und ich möchte mir ein neues bzw. zweites bike gönnen, kann mir jemand was bis 2700 Euro empfehlen?

Gruß Kathy


----------



## konsti-d (5. Dezember 2013)

du bist im BMX-Forum gelandet. Wenn du wirklich ein BMX fÃ¼r 2700â¬ willst hast du freie Auswahl an feinsten Teilen 

VersuchÂ´s vielleicht hier noch mal und beschreib deine Anforderungen an das Rad genauer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45


----------



## _Ronin_ (2. Februar 2014)

Melde mich nochmal... Leider hat mir der Weihnachtsmann kein BMX unter den Baum gelegt -.-
Somit gehts nochmals auf die suche, damit der Osterhase das Gewünschte bringt...

Habe auf CRC dieses schöne BMX gefunden: Stereo Bikes 5th Anniversary Ltd Edition BMX Bike 2014
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rsary-ltd-edition-bmx-bike-2014/rp-prod106682

Jetzt weis ich leider nicht ob das Teil auch was taugt... Im Einsteiger-Thread habe ich gefunden dass die wesentlichen Teile aus 4130 sein sollten und sicher ne 3-Teilige Kurbel. Ausserdem Voll abgedichtete Lager!

Diese Punkte sind beim Stereo eigentlich alle erfüllt, jedoch weis ich nicht ob die Anbauteile bzw. der Rahmen gut sind...
Ach ja ein Kriterium ist noch dass 2 Bremsen dran müssen...


----------



## Enduroflo (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nun muss ich euch leider auch mal nerven, habe vorher auch brav den anderen Einsteigerbike Thread gelesen.
Fahre normalerweise Enduro, hätte aber nun gerne zum etwas Fahrtechnik üben (bzw. vlt wirds auch meine neue Leidenschaft wer weiß ) ein günstiges BMX. Bin jedoch vermutlich nicht so der Standardfahrer, 1,57m klein und fahrfertig knapp 50 kg schwer (um schonmal der Frage vorzubeugen, bin 30 Jahre, weiblich, wachse also definitiv nicht mehr ^^).
Nun habe ich unterschiedlichste Tabellen zu den empfohlenen Oberrohrlängen durch und da ist für meine Körpergröße alles dabei von 19 bis 20,5". Könnt ihr mir hier nochmal helfen was für mich wohl am vernünftigsten ist?
Ich vermute außerdem mal, dass es bei mir wichtiger ist ein möglichst leichtes zu finden als dass es extrem stabil ist?! (werde in meinem Leben sicher auch keine Monstersprünge mehr vollführen, das bewegt sich wohl eher im 1m-Hüpfer Bereich).
Nun bin ich wie manch anderer hier auf die KHEs gestoßen, von denen einige momentan ja brachial günstig zu haben sind... z.B. das Park 1 / Park 2 / oder Root 360. Die ersten beiden 19" Oberrohr, das Root 360 20,6"... letzteres fällt wahrscheinlich aufgrund Größe schonmal für mich weg oder?
Ist in meinem Fall die 3-teilige Kurbel trotzdem wichtig oder? Somit würde das Park 1 auch wegfallen.
Naja, wäre jedenfalls dankbar wenn ihr mir mal wegen der Oberrohrlänge helfen könntet, dann kann ich auch mal bei anderen Marken noch weiter aussortieren...
Danke schonmal und Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (4. Januar 2015)

Also wenn du normalerweise Enduro fährst, bhast du ja sicherlich auch ein Rad, dessen Oberrohr nicht ganz so kurz ist. (Auch wenn ja jetzt beim MTB eher irgendwie nach Reach gemessen wird). Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr mal ein paar Rahmenlängen Probe. Diese "Oberrohrregel" ist mittlerweile auch etwas überholt, da es wahrscheinlich 100 verschiedene Rahmengeometrien gibt und nicht mehr so diese zwei, drei Standardgeometrien von vor ein paar Jahren. 
Auf ordentliche Komponenten solltest aber achten. Dreiteilige Kurbel sollte es auf jeden Fall sein (die einteiligen verbiegen sehr leicht, brauchen ein besonderes Pedalmaß und haben meistens völlig veraltete lager), SB-Lager bei den Naben sind auch nicht verkehrt und am besten auch Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker aus Crmo. Die günstigen Räder verwenden dafür teilweise oder gänzlich HiTen Stahl. Der ist schwerer und dafür nicht so stabil. Wenn du die Oberrohrlänge ungefähr weißt, halte auch Ausschau nach Gebrauchträdern. BMX Bikes sind robust und der Preisverfall ist so groß, dass man mit etwas Glück für 350-400€ schon ein tolles gebrauchtes Rad bekommt und unter Umständen auch ein gutes Einsteigerrad.


----------



## Jokerrock (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mich entschlossen mich der BMX Fraktion anzuschließen.
Bisher war ich in der MTB- und Skateboardszene unterwegs.
Ich habe mich bezüglich des ersten BMX Kaufes schon etwas informiert, wollte jedoch noch ein paar andere Meiningen hören, bevor ich mir schlussendlich ein BMX zulege.

Ich habe mir mal ein BMX rausgesucht, welches meinen Wünschen entsprächen würde und mir auch optisch zusagt.
Es handelt sich hierbei um das _Academy Desire_: http://www.kunstform.org/de/academy-bmx-desire-2015-bmx-rad-p-6932

Erstmal würde mich interessieren, was ihr von dem verlinkten Bike haltet.
Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, wie es mit der Größe Aussieht.
Ich bin 23 Jahre jung, ca. 1,80m groß mit einem Gewicht von ca.65kg.
Ich bin mir eben hier nicht sicher was die Größe betrifft, da es ein 21" Oberrohr besitzt.
Hier fehlt es mir auch etwas am Verständnis, da die generelle Geometrie imho mehr aussagt als nur die Länge des Oberrohrs, oder ist die Geometrie bei den BMX Bikes von Bike zu Bike nahezu identisch?

Vielleicht noch etwas zum Einsatzgebiet:
Ich werde es hauptsächlich im Street-Bereich und im Skate/BMX Park benutzen.

Ich bin natürlich für weitere/andere Vorschläge offen, falls es für das Geld noch bessere/andere Bikes gäbe.
Mehr wie 450€ will ich allerdings nicht ausgeben. Mir ist eben auch wichtig, dass ich eine Zeit lang mit dem BMX fahren kann, ohne nach jedem Tag irgendetwas reparieren zu müssen und hoffe, dass mein Budget dafür ausreichend ist.

Welche Pegs wären noch empfehlenswert für das oben verlinkte BMX?

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Anliegen in den richtigen Thread gestellt und freue mich schon auf eure Meinungen/Anregungen!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus und sportliche Grüße!


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2015)

Von der Größe her sollte das Rad passen, für den Preis ist die Ausstattung auch gut. 

Die Geometrie ist mitunter schon unterschiedlich. Wie du bereits sagtest, sind neben der Oberrohrlänge vor allem der Steuerrohrwinkel, die Tretlagerhöhe und die Kettenstrebenlänge noch entscheidene Faktoren wie sich ein Rad fährt. 
In Bezug auf die Geometrie ist das Rad sehr allroundtauglich. Nicht ganz so steil, kurz und wendig wie reine Streetrahmen, aber dafür auch etwas laufruhiger, was dir im Skatepark bei etwas höheren Geschwindigkeiten durchaus helfen wird. Falls du dich für das Rad entscheidest, frag doch mal nett bei den Kunstform Jungs an, ob sie dir nicht noch ein Paar Pegs mit drauflegen.


----------



## Jokerrock (3. Februar 2015)

Jou. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Dann kann ich mir das Bike mit ruhigen Gewissen zulegen. Bezüglich der Pegs werde ich mal Nachfragen...


----------



## Ex4mp1e (20. September 2015)

Mein aktueller Vorbau macht langsam Mucken... Ständig lockert der sich und der Lenker bewegt sich, das ist halt etwas uncool... Naja tl;dr:
Top- oder Frontloader? Was findet ihr besser, und warum? Welche Vor-/Nachteile seht ihr da?


----------



## Arda78 (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Wünsche euch in erster Linie ein gutes neues Jahr.
In meiner Jugend war ich ein großer BMX Fan was ich immer noch bin, und jetzt will ich endlich meinen Jugendtraum verwirklichen, und da hätte eine ganz große Bitte oder frage.
Will mir unbedingt ein GT BMX kaufen, das war schon immer das was ich wollte. Jetzt habe ich eines angeboten bekommen, und weis nicht ob es so wie es gesagt ist, ein seltene und gutes BMX ist. Da kommt meine Frage an euch, ist es so sein seltenes und was ist der ungefähr wert ? Es steht ein Preis 500€ im Raum. Ihr würdet mir eine große Freude machen, wenn Ihr mir hierbei einen Rat geben könnten.

Die Fotos, vom besagten Bike, habe ich in meinem Profil unter Fotos. Könnte es leider hier irgendwie nicht einfügen.


Besten Dank im Voraus

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-ogel (19. Januar 2016)

Hi Arda78,

Ich schätze, dass dieses Bike heute eher ein Liebhaber-, bzw. Sammlerstück ist. Sollte es sich hierbei nicht wirklich um ein besonders seltenes Einzelstück mit limitierter Auflage handeln, ist das Bike wahrscheinlich keine 500, sondern eher 200 Euro wert. Die GT BMX Bikes haben in den letzten Jahren stark an Wert verloren. Vielleicht lässt sich ja nochmal die genaue Typbezeichnung oder andere wichtige Metainformationen in Erfahrung bringen.

Wärmste Grüße


----------



## WittmanNico (14. März 2016)

Guten Tag,
da mich die BMX-Begeisterung nie losgelassen hat möchte ich mir jetzt ein besseres zulegen. Nach vielen Recherchen und Bikes die ich mir angekuckt habe, sind jetzt zwei Angebote im Netz die mir zusagen.

Es handelt sich um ein* Eddie Cleveland Signature von FitBike 2011*. 
							-nach meinen Recherchen ist dies ein ("High-End") Bmx. Man findet jedoch alle Reviews nur auf Englisch. 

Das zweite wäre ein *Wethepeople Zodiac* *2014. *

*Zu meiner Frage:*
Kommen die Teile des Eddie Cleveland das ja bereits 5 Jahre alt ist noch an das WTP Zodiac ran?
Was wäre eurer Meinung die bessere Wahl.


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (28. Juli 2016)

Hey, 

ich fahre normalerweise Enduro, möchte mir jetzt aber gerne ein (günstiges) BMX für Pumptracks aufbauen.
Im Bikemarkt hab ich den Rahmen "Dartmoor Nami v3" gesehen, taugt mir zumindest optisch schonmal, hab ansonsten aber keinen Plan was die Komponenten angeht und was ich beachten sollte.
Wie gesagt, normalerweise Enduro, 190cm, um die 85kg fahrfertig. Passt der Nami und was wäre sonst wichtig, gerade was die Pumptrack-tauglichkeit angeht? 

Merci schonmal für jegliche Hilfe, 
Greetz


----------



## Luftatmer (8. Oktober 2016)

Hey,

ich hoff ich schreib hier keinen Beitrag, der den Mod nervt und direkt wieder gelöscht wird, ich such nur ein wenig Hilfe.
Ich fahre schon lange MTB aber hauptsächlich als XCer obwohl ich immer mehr Spaß an den Abfahrten und Jumps hatte, diese und letzte Saison is mir das immer bewusster geworden und ich möchte mich an ein paar Tricks rantrauen und bin mir unsicher, ob ich mir lieber ein BMX oder ein Dirt Bike holen soll. Ich suche generell eigentlich nix neues, da kleines Budget, sondern am liebsten was gebrauchtes. Kenne mich da aber nicht aus, dementsprechend bin ich dankbar für Empfehlungen, hab mich bei Ebay und im Bikemarkt schon umgeschaut aber ich kann das alles leider nicht wirklich einordnen.

Der Einsatzbereich soll hauptsächlich Street sein aber es wird auch mal den Dirt- und den Skatepark sehen. Ich schätze mal ein Dirt Bike is der bessere Allrounder richtig?

Danke im Vorraus und sportliche Grüße


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2017)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Rad für einen "Anfänger". Bin viel mit dem Street Trial unterwegs und Bunny Hops etc. gehen gut. Wie viel ist es ca. Wert? Ich kenne mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Reifen müssten wahrscheinlich neu aber sonst kann ich es nicht beurteilen.


----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Hi Luftatmer,

die Entscheidung Dirkbike oder BMX ist nicht immer leicht. Für den Einstieg würde ich dir empfehlen eher ein gebrauchtes bike auf Spock, ebay oder Willhaben zu kaufen. Gebrauchte bikes sind meist günstiger und wenn du dich überhaupt nicht damit zurecht findest kannst du es ja wieder verkaufen. Ich würde dir für den Gebrauch im Skatepark allerdings ein Freestyle BMX empfehlen, da du mit einem solchen bike sehr gut Sprünge und Stunts ausprobieren kannst. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## mikysbiky (14. April 2017)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem BMX bis 700 Euro. Bin 1,77m groß und wiege 78kg.
Möchte in erster Linie "Straße" fahren. Das Terrain ist sehr bergig, wird also viel Kraft übertragen.
Würde mir gern ein Bike eines deutschen Herstellers zulegen (KHE, Stereo, Radio usw.). Was gibt es hier Gutes für mich? Aufgrund meines Gewichts sollte es wohl 4130 CrMo Komponenten haben, soviel habe ich schon mitbekommen. Wie sieht es mit der Größe des Rahmens aus?


----------



## D0wnhill (26. Juni 2017)

Leute ich weiß hier ist kaum noch was los,aber pls gebt mal ein bissel love & support für die Rookies hier  
Fahre bisher nur Hardtail mtb hab aber Bock auf Skatepark und rumtricksen im Sommer.
Mal als Bspl.:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/radio-valac-bmx-2017/rp-prod150344

oder hier noch eins von WeThePeople im Sale,aber ich glaube beim Radio ist der Rahmen besser da bereits CroMo Teile verbaut sind,oder ?

http://www.wigglesport.de/wethepeople-nova-bmx-rad-2017/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/radio-valac-bmx-2017/rp-prod150344
Ist sowas Müll oder für nen Beginner sogar evtl geeignet ?
Und man kann doch dort nen Rotor installieren,oder ?
Habe mal geschaut,gibt welche von Odyssey wenn ich nicht irre.


Wie gesagt,paar Tipps wären sweet !


----------



## D0wnhill (26. Juni 2017)

Oder hier ein WeThePeople Curse 2017:

http://www.wigglesport.de/wethepeople-curse-bmx-rad-2017/

Cmon guys...niemand nen hint am Start...?


----------



## nafetz (26. Juni 2017)

Wie groß bist du denn? Die zwei wethepeople Räder die du rausgesucht hast haben ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr. Schau dir doch mal die Webseiten von Kunstform oder Parano Garage an. Das sind beides Läden mit Online Shop die von aktiven BMXern geführt werden. D.h. richtigen Schrott bekommst du da nicht, du wirst kompetent beraten und du unterstützt die richtigen Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (26. Juni 2017)

Bin 1,70cm und eher sportlich/ athletisch gebaut,daher könnte es passen  ( Habe von der Geo bikes mit maximal 20,75" Oberrohr geguckt ).
Kenne die Seiten,Kunstform hat z.b. diese Bikes auch, aber teurer.
Also sagst Du WTP > Radio ?
Wobei das Radio Valac doch wenn ich das richtig sehe die besten Komponenten verbaut hat und den beyten Rahmen von den 3,oder ?
Und das sollte nur mal ein Ansatz sein,dachte hier könnte jemand bissel was dazu sagen oder mir nen Rat geben.
Brauche ein Bike mit dem ich bissel rumballern und sowas üben kann.Und würde mir gerne direkt nen Rotor dranbauen.Hab gesehen die kosten nur um die 20-30€ von Salt oder Odyssey.


----------



## nafetz (26. Juni 2017)

Rotor sollte bei allen gehen die die beiden kleinen Löcher seitlich im oberen Teil des Steuerrohrs haben. Also alle die du bisher verlinkt hast. Du solltest das Salt Rotorset kaufen, da da die Gyrotabs mit dabei sind. Die werden an den beiden Löchern am Rahmen befestigt. Evtl. sind die aber auch beim Rad dabei, das weiß ich nicht... 

Vom Gefühl her würde ich dir zu 20.75" raten, das sollte ein gutes Mittelding sein. Bin selber 1.80 und fahre 21". Die Größen unter 20.5" sind eher was für Heranwachsende, deshalb oft bei den Einsteigerbikes zu finden. Bei den hochpreisigen Modellen wirst du die kleinen Größen nicht oft finden.

Mit Einsteigerrädern kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, sind aber beides etablierte Marken, die sollten sich nicht viel schenken... Wenn dir das Valac gefällt und der Preis für dich ok ist, kann man da bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## D0wnhill (27. Juni 2017)

@nafetz
Vielen Dank für die Tipps Bro,ich denke auch das sollte passen mit der Größe 
Übrigens,habe das Valac wieder verworfen weil ivh andere coole Bikes entdeckt habe,unter anderem das hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/colony-premise-bmx-2017/rp-prod154168

Ist von allem noch nen Ticken nicer denke ich aber zum selben Kurs.
Werde mal berichten wenn ich es fest gemacht habe.In jedem Fall aber thx,hat mir bezüglich der Größe auch nochmal was Sicherheit gegeben 


PS: Und mit dem Rotor schaue ich mal.Am liebsten hätte ich den von Odyssey G3,aber da sind echt keine GyroTabs dabei.Schaue mal ob man die irgendwo so dazu bekommt wenn man fragt,sonst hol ich mir den von Salt.


----------



## R.C. (27. Juni 2017)

Ich wuerd' eher 20.5 als 20.75 empfehlen, so gross ist der Unterschied aber dann auch nicht.
Genauso wuerd' ich auf einen Rotor verzichten und dafuer einen laengeren Zug fuer hinten verwenden.

Das Colony schaut schon ganz OK aus von den Daten her.


----------



## D0wnhill (27. Juni 2017)

@R.C. Dir auch vielen Dank für die Tipps,ich hab jetzt einfach mal das Colony gepickt,irgendwo muss man ja anfangen 
Das gabs halt leider nur in 20,75".Konnte auch nicht alle Größen vorher live checken,der nächste Store wäre ca ne Stunde Fahrt gewesen und nur deshalb wollte ich nicht extra hin.
Habe bei Bekannten Bikes getestet,aber ist schon ne Weile her und da war genau ein 20,75" nicht dabei.Aber ich hab mich jetzt einfach trotzdem mal getraut,weil mir das Bike von der Optik so wie von Preis/Leistung was Komponenten angeht echt solide rüber kommt.

Mit dem Rotor,also eines der Bikes die ich mal getestet hatte hatte nen Rotor installiert,fand ich meeeeeega geil 
Ganz ohne Bremse ist mir zu krass,weil ich damit halt auch im Alltag gerne ne Runde fahren würde + ich spiele total gerne mit Bremsen rum  
Ich werds mir aber eh erstmal im original anschauen und gucken wie es für mich kommt,dann entscheide ich bzgl. Rotors.Aber werde Deinen Rat mal im Kopf behalten wegen der Züge.
Wo siehst Du darin die genauen Vorteile im Vergleich zum Rotor ?
Ich fand das Fahren hat sich damit toal genial angefühlt.Bin zwar absoluter Beginner,aber so konnte selbst ich auch etwas mit dem Lenker spielen ohne auf den Zug achten zu müssen oder halt komplett ohne breaks zu fahren 

PS: Und thx nochmal an euch Jungs dass ihr mir was dazu geschrieben habt 
Ich war um ehrlich zu sein fast bissel erschrocken als ich gesehen habe wie "ruhig" es hier im BMX Unterforum ist im Verlgeich zu anderen Sections.


----------



## D0wnhill (1. Juli 2017)

Leute Bike ist da und alles cool gelaufen 
Montage ist auch klar,ist sogar ne Vorderbremse dabei,abwr die lasse ich natürlich weg.
Nur würde ich liebend gerne direkt nen Rotor installieren,bin aber nicht sicher welcher ? 
Gyrotabs sind leider auch keine dabei  Das würde für den salt Satz sprechen:
https://www.kunstform.org/de/salt-am-rotorset-p-4998

Hätte aber mehr Bock auf diesen hier,da sind aber keine Gyros dabei:
https://www.kunstform.org/de/odyssey-bmx-g3-rotorset-p-9538

Muss da mal fragen ob die einem die auch einzeln dabei tun würden.


----------



## D0wnhill (3. Juli 2017)

Hab mal den Post editiert Jungs,hat sich erledigt,Bike ist aufgebaut 
Aber jemand eventuell noch nen Tipp bezüglich des Rotors ?
Euch allen nen guten Start in die Woche morgen


----------



## D0wnhill (3. Juli 2017)

Und erstmal mein letzter Post in diesem Thread,habe heute die Bremse mal bissel nach meinen Vorstellungen eingestellt,bzw durch diese Stellschraube unten am Oberrohr den Druckpunkt was tighter gemacht.
Und ich hab jetzt mal den Salt "AM" Rotor mit den Gyrotabs genommen.Soweit ich das ner Review entnehmen konnte ist der "G3" von Odyssey für den Betrieb auch ohne Gyros ausgelegt und jemand hatte mit einem Colony bissel Fummelei,daher jetzt doch der Salt.
Evtl helfen die Infos ja anderen die vor ner ähnlichen Frage stehen wie ich 

Sollte jetzt noch irgendwas technisches oder so bei der Installation sein werde ich im "Kurze Frage..." Thread posten


----------



## D0wnhill (11. Juli 2017)

Jungs nur nochmal just for the record weil er mir hier empfohlen wurde:
Finger weg vom Salt AM Rotor !!!

Das Ding ist absoluter Schrott,ein billiges offenes Lager was von Werk nicht richtig gefettet ist,die Gyrotabs mega billig gefertigt und sitzen nicht richtig,einfach nur schlecht das Teil 

Deswegen ging der auch zurück.Habe mir die vorhandene Bremse neu zusammengesetzt,sprich neuen Zug verbaut und Bremse komplett neu eingestellt.
Jetzt läuft die richtig brutal + mit dem langen Zug kann ich den Lenker auch erstmal so drehen.
Und beim nächsten Schrauben kommen dann neuer Steuersatz,Bremse und ein richtiger Rotor 
Thx an alle für die Hilfe die mir hier Tipps gegeben haben,cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxxxgirl (10. August 2017)

Habe ich auch schon gehört! Schaut euch mal auf https://www.kaufberater.io/freizeit/fahrraeder/bmx/ um, da gibt es eine klasse Auswahl. Mit V- Bremsen Aluminium, Vorder- und Hinterbremse top ausgestattet!


----------



## D0wnhill (11. August 2017)

bmxxxgirl schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gehört! Schaut euch mal auf https://www.kaufberater.io/freizeit/fahrraeder/bmx/ um, da gibt es eine klasse Auswahl. Mit V- Bremsen Aluminium, Vorder- und Hinterbremse top ausgestattet!




Absolut nicht,der Link ist Abfall....[etc]

Anm. Moderation: der Link ist zumindest keine Malware- oder Spam-Falle. Eine Meinung darüber, wie sinnvoll er ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 


Edit: Danke fürs checken !
Ich hatte den Beitrag sicherheitshalber gemeldet da mir die Adresse vom Link merkwürdig erschien.
Da ich selber gerade die Suche nach nem BMX anstehen hatte kann ich zumindest auch nochmal sagen dass man meiner Meinung nach von solchen Seiten Anstand halten sollte.Finde den content da eher destruktiv...


----------



## xSylied (7. April 2018)

Erstmal an die Community ein Servus^^

Ich habe folgendes Anliegen...
Zurzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bmx und mir ist die Marke KHE ins Auge gefallen. Da ich relativ ein Leichtgewicht bin habe ich mein Augenmerk auch auf ein Bmx gesetzt das möglichst leicht ist. https://www.khebikes.com/bmx-bikes/khebikes/1819-khe-strikedown-pro-9-7kg-lieferung-ab-ca-18.04.2018 Nur bin ich leider etwas ratlos da in den meisten Foren kaum über KHE gesprochen wird und wenn dann sind die Meinungen sehr gespalten, was es mir sehr schwer macht eine Kaufentscheidung für oder gegen den Kauf des Bmx.
Da mir klar ist das KHE eigentlich selten ein Bmx im mittleren Preissegment ansetzt macht es ungemein schwerer da sie doch für ihre 200-300$ Bikes gehasst/geliebt sind? Was haltet ihre von dem Bmx? Oder habt ihr ähnliche bessere Alternativen mein Budget ist 700$ +-100
Ich sag dann schon mal merce und hoffe das ich mich bei dem schönen Wetter mich bald wieder anschließen kann und auf mein Bmx schwingen.

Mfg xSylied/Sergej


----------



## R.C. (8. April 2018)

xSylied schrieb:


> Zurzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bmx und mir ist die Marke KHE ins Auge gefallen. Da ich relativ ein Leichtgewicht bin habe ich mein Augenmerk auch auf ein Bmx gesetzt das möglichst leicht ist. https://www.khebikes.com/bmx-bikes/khebikes/1819-khe-strikedown-pro-9-7kg-lieferung-ab-ca-18.04.2018



Gewicht zu sparen ist praktisch unnoetig (es sei denn, du hast unter 40kg), kann man aber natuerlich, wenn man will. Leichte Reifen und Street passen aber nicht zusammen. Park noch eher, wuerde ich als Anfaenger aber auch nicht machen.
In deiner Preisregion gibt's eh praktisch alles, da kannst du praktisch nehmen, was dir gefaellt.


----------



## Fs229 (29. Juli 2018)

Hi,

Da ich ganz neu in diesem Forum bin und der Titel dieses Threads mir eher davon abrät ein neues Thema zu eröffnen (bzgl. der Kaufberatung ), stelle ich meine Frage einfach hier.

Also, nachdem ich schon echt lange auf der Suche nach ner Sportart bin, die mir taugt, hab ich das BMX fahren und Skaten für mich entdeckt. Das BMX sagt mir dann aber doch nochmal mehr zu, weswegen ich mich entschieden hab, dass ganze jetzt so richtig anzugehen. Nachdem ich bisher nur die Räder von Freunden gefahren bin oder mir massig Videos von den Profis reingezogen hab, will ich mir jetzt selbst auch eins zulegen. Hab mich dafür bisher mit ein paar Leuten kurz geschlossen und mit ihnen n bissi über meine Auswahl geschrieben.
Finanziell ist das Rad jetzt eher nicht so das Problem, weswegen ich mich doch eher an Marken wie WTP, Sunday und co orientiert hab. Bisher wurde mir immer geraten, lieber einmal was gescheides zu kaufen, als einmal Schwachsinn und dann teuer nachkaufen zu "müssen".

Muss ganz klar dazu sagen, dass ich defintiv ein Anfänger bin und daher nicht den absoluten Durchblick bei der Marterie hab. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass mir von jedem was anderes geraten wurde. Die einen meinen direkt von Anfang an Pegs und Freecoaster fahren, die anderen raten mir zu ner Kasettennabe und noch dazu anfangs mit Bremse und Rotor zu fahren, da das superpraktisch wär..

Hab mir daher ein paar Bikes rausgesucht, welche für mich in Betracht kommen, dass wären

1. Das WTP Envy 2018  (https://www.kunstform.org/de/wethepeople-envy-2018-bmx-rad-matte-black-p-12833)
2. Das Sunday Soundwave von 2019 (https://parano-garage.de/SUNDAY-Soundwave-Special-Gary-Young-BMX-Bike-2019)
 und zu guter letzt das Subrosa X Shadow (https://parano-garage.de/SUBROSA-x-SHADOW-BMX-Bike-2019)

Zu welchem davon ratet ihr mir, wovon ratet ihr mir ab? Seid ihr der Meinung direkt breakless zu fahren? Wenn nein, mit Rotor oder ohne? Solllte ich direkt mehr investieren ind direkt Freecoaster zu fahren oder sollte ich als Anfänger eher ne Kasettennabe fahren?


Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe, damits mir leichter fällt eine Entscheidung zu treffen!

P.S.: Ganz vergessen, bin etwa 1,86m groß, würde daher eher zu einer OR-Länge von 21" greifen, falls wichtig.
´


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juli 2018)

Fs229 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Da ich ganz neu in diesem Forum bin und der Titel dieses Threads mir eher davon abrät ein neues Thema zu eröffnen (bzgl. der Kaufberatung ), stelle ich meine Frage einfach hier.
> 
> ...


Das Sunday ist schon richtig geil.
Sunday und Odyssey haben einen sehr guten Ruf. Verlässliche Teile in der Regel.
Freecoaster, Hubguards alles schon dabei.
Soweit ich weiß muss man nen Freecoaster halt ab und an mal zerlegen und warten, falls du so was hinbekommst (machbar).


Envy ist auch klasse ein bisschen normaler ausgestattet, dafür besonders hochwertig und aus Deutschland 

Subrosa passt auch.



Hast du Pläne was und wie du fahren willst?
Street, Park, Dirt, alles?
Eher Tricklastig eher schnell und höher?


Ich hätte auch gebraucht ein sehr hochwertiges Rad in ordentlichem Zustand für dich mit dem du einfach mal alles ausprobieren könntest ohne schon richtig zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fs229 (29. Juli 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Das Sunday ist schon richtig geil.
> Sunday und Odyssey haben einen sehr guten Ruf. Verlässliche Teile in der Regel.
> Freecoaster, Hubguards alles schon dabei.
> Soweit ich weiß muss man nen Freecoaster halt ab und an mal zerlegen und warten, falls du so was hinbekommst (machbar).
> ...



Ja, deswegen fällt mir die Entscheidung auch so schwer. Tendiere auch richtung WTP/Sunday. PRoblem ist halt, Freecoaster/Kastte am Anfang? Rotor ja7nein? Möchte halt auch nur ungern direkt an nem neuen Bike das Löcher bohren anfangen..
Aber du würdest eher das Sunday nehmen? Würdest du das auch aus der Sicht eines Anfängers tun?


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juli 2018)

Wenn du keine Angst hast mal am Rad Hand anzulegen das Sunday.(Freecoaster)


----------



## pixelonyx (8. August 2018)

Hallo, erstmal!
Also ich habe mir vor einem Jahr ein gebrauchtes Felt Chasm von 2013 gekauft. Ansich eigentlich ganz cooles BMX, aber mein hinteres Laufrad, bzw. die Nabe ist kaputt. 
Entweder sind die Muttern zu locker, das Rad lässt sich drehen und das Laufrad hat seitliches Spiel, oder es ist zu fest, lässt sich nicht drehen und hat kein Spiel mehr. 
Dadurch ist mir schon oft die Kette einfach abgerutscht und mich hats dementsprechend auch schon oft genug hinfliegen lassen.(Das vordere Kettenblatt ist aber auch nicht mehr das beste )
Die Lager habe ich alle gecheckt, usw.
Ich habe normalerweise kein Problem selbst was am Bike zu machen, Werkzeuge wären vorhanden.
Nur bin ich mir jetzt einfach nicht sicher, wie viel ich für ein Laufrad ausgeben soll.
Ich habe an sowas gedacht: 
https://www.khebikes.com/bmx-teile/laufraeder-mehr/hinterrad/2304.khe-mvp-laufrad-hinten
https://www.kunstform.org/de/rant-bmx-party-on-male-hinterrad-p-11275
Ich will mir jetzt keinen Schrott kaufen, aber auch nichts zu krasses, da mein Budget ziemlich beschränkt ist, da ich noch nicht arbeite.
Ich kann Bunnyhop, diverse Grinds(!), Footjam, 180, Fakie, Barspin, Crankflip. Daher sollte es schon stabil genug sein. 
Aktuell fahre ich noch mit Bremse, überlege aber wieder auf brakeless umzusteigen.
Könnt ihr mir da irgendwelche Empfehlungen geben?
LG 
Jonas


----------



## Kylar (3. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Sohn nun mit dem Skateboarden angefangen hat und ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder Park Luft geschnuppert habe, wächst in mir der Gedanke nach über 20 Jahren wieder mal BMX zu fahren. Bei der Suche bin ich über ein 2012 GT Bump für 100€ gestolpert. Hört sich soweit gut an. CrMo TT, ST und DT. 3 teilige CrMo Kurbel, Gedichtete Lager. Die Gabel scheint CrMo/Hi-Ten Mix zu sein.
Nun zur Fragerei: Taugt das für einen Wiedereinstiegsversuch? Gerade für den Anfang wollte ich es möglichst günstig halten. Sollte ich tatsächlich wieder reinkommen kann man über etwas hochwertigeres nachdenken. Ich hatte zwar eigentlich mehr Budget angesetzt (200-250 für den Anfang), aber in dem Bereich habe ich ansonsten nur Full Hi-Ten Rahmen mit schlechterer Ausstattung gefunden.
  Was bedeutet "dumped Chainstays" ? Könnte in dem Zusammenhang nicht wirklich was finden.


----------



## der Trixxer (5. Dezember 2021)

Was willst du damit fahren? Dirt, Street, Park oder Pumptrack? Die wichtigste Frage: Passt die Rahmenlänge zu deiner Körpergröße?
Hier zum nachlesen: 








						BMX Freestyle Rahmen Größentabelle
					

Bei der Bestimmung des passenden Freestyle BMX-Rahmens, spielt die Körpergröße des Fahrers eine entscheidende Rolle. Die folgenden Werte dienen nur als..




					www.skatepro.de


----------



## Kylar (5. Dezember 2021)

Hauptsächlich Park und Street. Und weil einer in der nähe ist ab und an mal Pumptrack. In aller erster Linie dient es dafür nicht nur rumzustehen wenn ich meinen Sohn beim Skateboard basics lernen begleite. Rahmengröße ist mit 20.5 eigentlich zu klein für meine knapp 1.90. Allerdings ist das Angebot an gebrauchten 21+ in meiner Gegend quasi bei 0, selbst wenn ich in etwas höheren preisregionen suche. Nach dem was ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist es wohl eher ein Dirt Rahmen. Da fehlt mir dann die Erfahrung um einzuschätzen in wie weit das störend wird.


----------



## der Trixxer (5. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren wieder ein BMX aufgebaut. Rahmenlänge 20.5 bei 1,76. Eher ein Street Rahmen. Mit meinen 53 Jahren fahre ich allerdings fast nur Pumptrack. Dafür ist der Rahmen eher zu kurz und zu nervös, gerade weil ich seit längerer Pause wieder mit dem BMX angefangen habe. Habe als Vergleich mein Dirtbike und bin längere Rahmen probegefahren. Ich denke eine Dirt Geometrie ist zum Wideranfang die bessere Wahl. 20.5 ist für dich glaube ich zu kurz.


----------



## Kylar (5. Dezember 2021)

Alles klar, danke. Dann halte ich mal weiter die Augen offen. Hab's ja nicht eilig.


----------

